# Seat Covers?



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello all! Background info: my wife and I both work in factories that leave us pretty filthy by the end of the day. She works with powdered metal, and I work with various powdered precious metals and forms of carbon. 

We purchased some seat covers to try and prevent staining the front seats. I test fitted one of them last night, only to find the stock seats appear to already have "covers." Does anybody know of a seat airbag compatible seat cover that doesnt need a tab between the back and bottom of seat?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Danman1453 said:


> Hello all! Background info: my wife and I both work in factories that leave us pretty filthy by the end of the day. She works with powdered metal, and I work with various powdered precious metals and forms of carbon.
> 
> We purchased some seat covers to try and prevent staining the front seats. I test fitted one of them last night, only to find the stock seats appear to already have "covers." Does anybody know of a seat airbag compatible seat cover that doesnt need a tab between the back and bottom of seat?


What do you mean by already has covers? Can we remove and wash them or something?


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm not sure. It kinda looks that way. Maybe just the top. To service the airbag. This is something new to me, so take this as an opinion. i'm not comfortable looking around in the seat with an airbag in it.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Danman1453 said:


> i'm not sure. It kinda looks that way. Maybe just the top. To service the airbag. This is something new to me, so take this as an opinion. i'm not comfortable looking around in the seat with an airbag in it.



I did not think the airbags were in the seats, but instead in the door panels. Is there a tag that says an airbag is in the seats?


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

The seat itself says "airbag" on the stitched panel next to the frame between the doors.


----------



## kazinmich (Nov 17, 2011)

*Yes There Are Airbags In Seats*

Yes, there are airbags in the side of the front seats. You need to purchase seat covers that have the velcro on the sides of the seats in order for the airbags to deploy properly in an accident. They cost a bit more than the regular seat covers, but then you are safe.


----------



## bso001 (Jul 26, 2012)

where do you find the seat covers that velcro on the sides?


----------



## bso001 (Jul 26, 2012)

*seat covers*

where can i find these special seat covers with velcro sides?


----------



## susyq (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought custom made front seat covers with headrest covers, they are a two tone black sport. I traded my car before the covers arrived. So I would sell them well below what I paid, they are still in the shipping box.....


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The seats themselves do resemble covers. They literally go over and then get clipped on in a series of ways(really a pain in the *** to get off if i must say so).


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

susyq said:


> I bought custom made front seat covers with headrest covers, they are a two tone black sport. I traded my car before the covers arrived. So I would sell them well below what I paid, they are still in the shipping box.....


You have pics? I may pic these up.


----------

